# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Jeux] Ou est charlie ?

## Tatsu-Kan

Hop, petite idée à la noix.

C'est un petit jeu, vous postez un screen ou vous devez être visible dessus et les participants doivent vous trouver.

*Les règles sont simples :*
- Vous pouvez vous aider d'un ami qui prend le screen en vue fps. Cela doit être annoncé.
- Les screens doivent être pris sans l'interface (CTRL+MAJ+H)
- On évite les screens remplit de joueurs.
- Tous les jouets/toniques sont autorisés.
- Le joueur ne doit pas être un 'clone' d'un autre élément du screen (genre un limon perdu au milieu de 150 limons, ou 10 asuras avec le même skin).
- Le joueur doit être visible sur le screen.
- L'image ne doit pas être retouchée.

Et vous devez avoir un second screen avec l'interface, dans le coin ou un tier prend le screen, pour montrer ou vous vous trouvez  ::): 



*Exemple :* 
Attention, c'est du mode hardcore.
Je suis en azura, avec la tenue de pirate.
Screen pris par Wizi.



Solution ici : http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c16339d...2a12b3d8ba.jpg

----------


## XspawnLpc

trouvé  ::P:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Aller, même endroit que l'exemple.
Trouvez moi.

Même tenue de pirate, Screen pris par wizi.

----------


## purEcontact

Ce jeu est approuvé par Purecontact, sponsor officiel des jeux de merde liés à Guild Wars 2.

----------


## Sephil

marrant.  ::P:

----------


## Caf

> Ce jeu est approuvé par Purecontact, sponsor officiel des jeux de merde liés à Guild Wars 2.


Ce jeu est totalement désapprouvé par Cafeïne, tarba officiel de ce sous-forum.  :Cigare:

----------


## Nessou

> Ce jeu est totalement désapprouvé par Cafeïne, rallybot officiel de ce sous-forum.

----------


## Anonyme220622

Il est LA !

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e9a9a9f...be8299b9b0.jpg

à vous de me trouver !

----------


## Sephil

Trouvé !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Nop, il est pas là, loupé Sephil  ::P: 
Tu as entouré un sapin.

----------


## Sephil

Zut alors !  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme220622

Je ne suis pas un sapin, namého !

----------


## Bartinoob

Moi je sais  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

J'avais jamais cru pouvoir hésiter entre du minerai et un asura, mais en fait si.

----------


## Anonyme220622

allez indice: je suis déquisé en poupée griffon.

----------


## Nessou

Réponse :http://tof.canardpc.com/view/734afb2...d29f5bdd84.jpg

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu veux pas interdire les asuras dans les règles du jeu ? Parce que j'ai pas envie de finir presbyte avant mes 30 ans.

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais 'fin disons que la difficulté en prend un coup si on rend obligatoire le norn taille max rose fluo  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Par contre pour le coup la boite de chocolat faudra éviter.
Parce que sur le screen de Tatsu là où snot a entouré, perso je vois juste 5 pixels d'une couleur différente de l'herbe.
(D'où mon troll juste après avec le sapin...)

----------


## Anonyme220622

oui oui, ton "troll" xD

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Par contre pour le coup la boite de chocolat faudra éviter.
> Parce que sur le screen de Tatsu là où snot a entouré, perso je vois juste 5 pixels d'une couleur différente de l'herbe.
> (D'où mon troll juste après avec le sapin...)


Effectivement, la boite de chocolat, c'est limite.

----------


## Sephil

> oui oui, ton "troll" xD


Le "ICI LOL" écrit à la souris sous paint, et le "Zut alors" c'était pas assez obvious ?

SRSLY?

----------

